# New Trolling Motor Recommendations - for 16' Skiff



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking to add a GPS Remote Trolling motor to my 16' skiff (400 - 500 lb weight) and wanted to see if anyone has suggestions on the best for the money. Also what LB Thrust should I be using? I will do some current fishing so that is a factor on Thrust. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Search results for query: Trolling motor







www.microskiff.com


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I got a 55lb Terranova with iPilot, 12 volt.

Works perfect, no issues so far and I’ve run it all day long without losing charge.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

You'll be fine with a 55lb iPilot. Try to budget for a lithium battery if possible to save on weight.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Great advice! I appreciate it. I always pole my skiff and haven’t had a trolling motor in 5+ years so wasn’t sure. Wanted the advice before spend 2k on a setup.


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Definitely budgeting for Lithium Battery as well. What’s better mount battery up front or in the rear with the starting battery?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

barry noll said:


> Definitely budgeting for Lithium Battery as well. What’s better mount battery up front or in the rear with the starting battery?


Usually the best location is in the bow compartment so you aren’t having to run wires as far and you get more weight up front.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

MotorGuide Xi5 12-volt 55-pound thrust with Odyssey AGM battery (going strong for 5+ years) on a BT Mosquito, which is 18 feet and slightly heavier than your skiff. I've never run the battery down during a trip, but I use it sparingly to reposition or fish deeper water. The 55-pound thrust is plenty of power even in strong tides.

Agree with Smack up front for the battery mount for the benefits he stated.

While you're researching/budgeting, take a look at the PowerPux mounting. Or as an alternative, Battery Tender for the connections.









Power Pux | Power Supplied Trolling Motor Mounting Bracket


Power Pux has created the world's first power-supplied trolling motor quick-release bracket. The bracket features a protected electrical connection with your trolling motor for a crisp, clean look.




pwrpux.com


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

barry noll said:


> Definitely budgeting for Lithium Battery as well. What’s better mount battery up front or in the rear with the starting battery?


Keep it up front so there are short wire runs. Easy to maintain and troubleshoot if/when the time comes. Don't forget your in line circuit breaker.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

55lb ipilot....lithium battery


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Akwakop said:


> Keep it up front so there are short wire runs. Easy to maintain and troubleshoot if/when the time comes. Don't forget your in line circuit breaker.


Awesome. Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Zika said:


> MotorGuide Xi5 12-volt 55-pound thrust with Odyssey AGM battery (going strong for 5+ years) on a BT Mosquito, which is 18 feet and slightly heavier than your skiff. I've never run the battery down during a trip, but I use it sparingly to reposition or fish deeper water. The 55-pound thrust is plenty of power even in strong tides.
> 
> Agree with Smack up front for the battery mount for the benefits he stated.
> 
> ...


The power pux looks like the real deal. Love just sliding it on and not dealing with a plug.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

barry noll said:


> The power pux looks like the real deal. Love just sliding it on and not dealing with a plug.


They are awesome


----------

